# NW Indiana



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

some pics from 12-16-08


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

*more*

from 12-16-08























[/ATTACH]


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

what part of nw indiana are you from i think i have seen your truck around


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

How does that half ton do plowing?


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

i think it does great,, i have had a few ppl compliment me on how well it does,,, my boss has accounts in hammond, munster,griffith, and east chicago.....quite spread out...lol


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice!

Looks like Global Warming has hit you too.. LOL


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

That 1500 pushes nice with some ballast.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks jr,, when and if we get more snow ill send pics.... i know we are due for some ice sunday 1-4-09


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Cold and lonely*

 tuck in the shop forthe seond week,,,,dec 28 put n shop for new transfer case,,,,jan 11 put truck back in shop for front differential OMG i have missed out on so much plowing...bet i have lost 1500 buck so far for the truck being down...and my plow is sad its cold and lonely....lol


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

damn i dont know how to type.........LOL


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

GSShelper;715336 said:


> damn i dont know how to type.........LOL


IT's okay it's because you're upset


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Getting Hammered today ...... thats for certain.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

That truck looks like it pushes well, but is the xfer case and differential because the little half ton got over worked?


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

nah just lack of maintance and age......and a dumb**** owner....LOL


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Nice truck, sorry bout your breakdown. I have a 2000 F150 with a 7.5' Snoway, plows decently, has the power but its a light truck. My transfer case went last winter, not cheap . Exhaust manifold is leaking like crazy and I've heard its not cheap to get it all fixed. Has 130000 on it still being used on a regular basis.
How does the Western plow work on that F150? id be concerned with the weight of the plow for that front end, thats why I went with the Sno-way, bit lighter but I am starting to see why they are lighter, already had to weld the A-frame back together this winter.
Hope you can get out and plow soon and make some moneypayup
Matt


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

as i said b4 .....i think it does great,, i have had a few ppl compliment me on how well it does


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Feb 3 LAKE EFFECT COMING*

well it looks like we have some lake effect coming this week starting about 9 am tuesday the 3rd, im looking forward to getting some more plowing in and make more CASHOLA! if we get what they are predicting ill get some pictures posted!

Remeber guys check those bolts something is bound to loosen up!

AND FLUID FILM (I WENT AND GOT SOME) IS THE SHIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!

1997 Ford F-150 Western Ultra Mount 7`6`` std
Snow-Ex mini pro 575


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

GSShelper;715335 said:


> tuck in the shop forthe seond week,,,,dec 28 put n shop for new transfer case,,,,jan 11 put truck back in shop for front differential OMG i have missed out on so much plowing...bet i have lost 1500 buck so far for the truck being down...and my plow is sad its cold and lonely....lol
> View attachment 50450
> 
> 
> What are you doing about your clients?


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

GSShelper;740449 said:


> well it looks like we have some lake effect coming this week starting about 9 am tuesday the 3rd, im looking forward to getting some more plowing in and make more CASHOLA! if we get what they are predicting ill get some pictures posted!
> 
> Remeber guys check those bolts something is bound to loosen up!
> 
> ...


I have seen reports of 6-10 and 5-7, so hopefully at least 5, hell,i'd be happy with 2"


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

*Possibly 18"*

Just heard we could see possibly up to 18" in Northern Porter County. Today will be interesting for sure!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey guys, if any of you need some help if you do get that much please give me a call. I got 2 trucks that i can free up when we are down with our stuff, And i can get you 3 more. and some skids if you need them. Call me at 708 670 8504 Russ


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Turbodiesel;698729 said:


> That 150 pushes nice with some ballast.


Why yes she does...

Nice pics.


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

*hmmmm*

the clients arent mine, plow for someone he has other people plowing also.


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

*As WILL SMITH WOULD SAY*

As WILL SMITH WOULD SAY ...." OH I DUN BELIVE DIS" everything stayed east for me im in Lake county and all the snow from what i hear is in Porter county... they are supposed to get 18 inches, ,,, THATS IT IM MOVING TO VALPARAISO!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,,,wait on second thought,,,,,18 inches is too much.....LOL

GOOD LUCK GUYS , STAY SAFE!


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

GSShelper;742504 said:


> As WILL SMITH WOULD SAY ...." OH I DUN BELIVE DIS" everything stayed east for me im in Lake county and all the snow from what i hear is in Porter county... they are supposed to get 18 inches, ,,, THATS IT IM MOVING TO VALPARAISO!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,,,wait on second thought,,,,,18 inches is too much.....LOL
> 
> GOOD LUCK GUYS , STAY SAFE!


Got anywhere from 18 inches to 8 inches in LaPorte County, depending on where in the county you are. Pushed 4 times already, going back out this evening again.


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Lol*

Bragger...........................LMAOxysport


----------

